# Good trip Sunday



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Headed south in the Mako out of Destin and found a nice color change with scattered grass, countless chicken mahi, 1 50lb Yellowfin, missed a bigger Yf and lost a pricey lure to a hoo. I'm still looking for people who can roll during the week who don't mind 30-50 miles out.


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome report great catch, glad someone gets to go while I'm working. Haha.. How far out was the color change?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

What it eat?


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

*.*



snapper man said:


> Awesome report great catch, glad someone gets to go while I'm working. Haha.. How far out was the color change?


35ish? Found it in 400' followed it out to 550' 

She ate a pink/blue black Bart micro.


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool , thank you going this weekend was looking for good news, glad you did great job and a safe trip home.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice tuna!


----------



## livewildforlife (Mar 17, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Lets go!!
I'll be back in the states in august.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...heck, I'm going to be off weekdays after next week! I'm game! Nice Tuny!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

that looks pretty darn tasty.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice tuna jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice work man and thanks for the report! I lost a pricy and hard to find lure my last trip out also. It was a Andy Moyes that I picked up in south Florida and it caught fish every time! I'll have to find a replacement asap! Stinks losing the good ones lol!
I primarily fish during the week, so we can link up for sure if you need help making a crew. I fish out of Destin on a Dusky 25'6. I primarily like to big game fish and do overnight trips 60+ miles out, so I'm definitely comfortable with deep water. I'm hoping to go this Friday and find a sword to lay on the deck.


----------



## sgallo (Apr 14, 2014)

Like this one


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice Tuna... We're you trolling ballyhoo with the skirt?


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Hit me up! I am off on Wednesday's and can fish.


----------

